# help! Moving to Yokohama with a 2 and 3 year old



## janine80

Hi all, myself and family are about to make the move to Yokohama from Australia. My husband has accepted a 12 month contract starting in a couple of weeks so everything is moving very fast. A number of friends have recommended living in Yokohama which we plan to Co. We have a 3 year old boy and a 2 year old girl and have never been to Japan. We would be ever so grateful if you could recommend a good expat area to live where we can meet like minded families. Also I would like to get both into pre school, which ones would you recommend. Are there any good parks/play groups or clubs where I can meet people. We have a yeat maybe morer in Japan
And want to make the most of it, where is good to visit?
Many thanks in advance for your help,
Janine Bates


----------



## momtraveler

*Moving to Yokohama*

Hello, I live in Yokohama and I would recommend you living here. It is more of a neighborhood in my area. I live in the Yamate area or Bluff area. These are great areas to live with children. I live about 6 min. from Yokohama Int. School where my kids go to school. East to walk place like Motomachi, parks, Chinatown and stores. Also in this area there is a Int. (English speaking dentist and doctor) Bluff Clinic. I would suggest food shopping at OK supermarket, best prices. If you live in this area close to a lot and do not need a car. Hope I helped.


----------

